# Early Pregnancy - Morning sickness



## samm (May 6, 2003)

Do you know if my GP will be able to give me anything to help with morning sickness.

I am nearly 12 weeks and have felt sick for the past 6 weeks. I was hoping that it would start to go off soon but over the last few days it has got worse and I have started to trow up, 5 time today so far. I have also lost 15lbs in the last 6 weeks as I can not face much food. I was over weight to start with so was not concerned at first, but now I am worrying that this may harm the baby.

Sorry to ramble.

Sam


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Sam,

You seem to be suffering from severe morning sickness and from what you have said you DO NEDD to consult your doctor if you are vomiting as much as you say and also suffering from weight loss. Baby will be fine its just with the weight loss and vomiting you need to get some vital nutrients and fluids back into your body.

There is a medication that you can take throughout pregnancy for SEVERE cases of vomiting but this will be discussed with your GP.

I hope it settles soon - take care of yourself

Mel


----------

